# SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016



## Back-to-nature (20. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben hier in Bayern heute einen der ersten Frühlingssonnensonntage des Jahres!
Tja... und was soll man sagen, die Schwedensehnsucht wächst und wächst...

Dies ist ein neuer Versuch dem Forum in der "Schwedenecke" leben ein zu hauchen|laola:

In diesem Thread ist folgendes erwünscht und erbeten:

- Aktuelle Infos zu Wetter, Wassertemperatur und Vegetationsstand egal aus welcher Gegend Schwedens
- LIVE-Bericht und Bilder
- Fangberichte
- Aktuelle fängige Köder 
- Bisszonen (Tief- oder Flachwasser)
- alles was nützlich oder Interessant für die Angelercommunity sein könnte.

Also nehmt euch die paar Minuten und lasst uns teilhaben #6

Besonders hilfreich wäre natürlich die Unterstützung unserer nach Schweden ausgewanderter Anglerkollegen!

Ich persönlich bin am Pfingsten (Vidöstern) wieder vor Ort und werde dann dementsprechend meinen Beitrag hier leisten.

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## arcidosso (20. März 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Dann fange ich mal an. 
 Jeder, der dorthin fährt, möge daran denken , dass im Oktober 2016 neue Banknoten gültig sind. Also, das "alte " Geld ausgeben. Macht ja auch Spaß.
 Übrigens, am Bankautomaten in Schweden  gibt es das meiste Geld/ Umtausch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. März 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

also in Sundvall liegt schnee und ist gerade die schönste einsangelsaison ... sonnig, 0°C warm und 40 cm Eis


----------



## Nelearts (20. März 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hej Hannes,

die Idee find ich super, werde auch nach meiner Rückkehr im Juni u. September aus SE gerne Infos weitergeben.
Denke allerdings, dass dieses Thema besser in den bereits bestehenden Thread "Schwedenplaner 2016" passt. Sonst muss man hier demnächst zwischen allen möglichen Trööts hin und her springen.|kopfkrat

Gruß,
Nelearts


----------



## daniel_ (30. März 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Ich finde den Threat sehr passend und er ist gut zu trennen vom Schwedenplaner.
Wie sieht es denn in Dalarna mit dem Eis aus?
Sind die Seen noch dicht?

VG
Daniel


----------



## Bronni (30. März 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Wir fahren im Mai/Juni an den Flaren und werden versuchen, einige Zander zu fangen. Es ist unser erster Versuch am Flaren und ich werde natürlich berichten.


----------



## Connaught (31. März 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn in Dalarna mit dem Eis aus?
> Sind die Seen noch dicht?l



In Dalarna, Ecke Särna, ca. 50 cm Eis bzw.gefrorener Schneematsch.

In Nordvärmland sind die kleineren Seen noch mit Eis bedeckt, aber es geht dem Ende entgegen.

In Skåne laichen gerade die Hechte.

Cheers!


----------



## Steph75 (31. März 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

@ bronni... 
Wird sind über Pfingsten am flären... Waren dort auch noch nie. Werde nach dem Urlaub kurz info geben was dort so ging. Sonst schonmal jemand dort gewesen?


----------



## daniel_ (6. April 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*



Connaught schrieb:


> In Dalarna, Ecke Särna, ca. 50 cm Eis bzw.gefrorener Schneematsch.
> 
> In Nordvärmland sind die kleineren Seen noch mit Eis bedeckt, aber es geht dem Ende entgegen.
> 
> ...





Besten Dank für die Info.

VG
Daniel


----------



## PxrxFrxxk Gxrmxnx (10. April 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Werde im Oktober am Mäen sein.Melde mich danach zurüch,wie es mit dem Angeln geklappt hat.Hat jemand Info's über den Mäen für mich?


LG


----------



## Back-to-nature (30. April 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hallo zusammen!

So, schaut ja ganz so aus als hätte der Winter "klein bei" gegeben#6

Auch die Prognosen für Südschweden schauen (jedenfalls nach meiner App) prima aus.

Heute in zwei Wochen sind wir wieder am Vidöstern - kann´s kaum noch erwarten#:|splat2:

Wie steht´s mit den Wassertemperaturen?
Was sprechen die einheimischen Wettergurus?

Aktuelle Infos auch zum Laichgeschäft wären interessant...

Ich denke, im Namen aller Schwedenfans jenen eine DICKES Dank sagen zu können, die uns hier mit Vorort-Infos füttern.
#6#6#6#6

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## masterpike (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hej,

ich fahre am 20.05. auch zum Vidöstern.
Die Wetterprognose sieht jetzt tatsächlich gut aus. :m

Ich habe von einem Guide aus Südschweden die Info bekommen, dass die Hechte schon so gut wie durch sind mit dem Laichgeschäft. 

@Back-to-nature 
Auf welchem Teil des See's fischt du? Warst du schon mal am Vidöstern?


----------



## Back-to-nature (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Her Masterpike!

Wir waren letztes Jahr auch an Pfingsten am Vidöstern. 
Näheres dazu findest du im Schwedenplaner2015.
Wir sind auch diesmal wieder in Erikstad und befischen hauptsächlich den Südteil bis hoch zum Ende der Verbindung zur Nordteil am Graben nähe Ostufer.
Heuer rechne ich mit besseren Bedingungen als letztes Jahr, da es wesentlich früher wärmer wurde. Folglich dürften die Wassertemperatur auch höher sein...

Vielleicht sieht man aufm Wasser.

Gruß 

Hannes


----------



## masterpike (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Aktuell fischt ein Bekannter von mir am Vidöstern. Bei bestem Kaiserwetter beißen die Hechte aktuell im flachen. Die Vegetation hängt unserer noch deutlich hinterher. Wird sich dank anhaltender Wärme jetzt aber schnell ändern. an vielen Stellen wurde eine Oberflächentemperatur von 14 Grad gemessen.


----------



## Hechtilein (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Wir sind am Samstag aus Schweden zurück gekommen. Waren eine Woche in den Schären bei Blankaholm. Es lief mehr als besch...... Die Hechte standen noch voll im Laich - es war Kaiserwetter, kaum Wind usw.

 Man konnte versuchen was man wollte - die Hechte wollten einfach nicht!!! Nach fast 20 x Schärenangeln war das für uns nun der schlechteste Trip. Naja, so ist das halt manchmal.

 Wir werden spätestens in 2017 erneut angreifen...... ;-)


----------



## arcidosso (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hechtilein,

 zumindest habe ich einen ehrlichen Abschlussbericht lesen dürfen. Nicht immer brechen die Ruten, reißt die 50er Geflochtene ...  Es gibt sehr wohl Schneidertage, auch in Schweden. 
 Wenn es eine fangmäßig schlechte Woche war, dann war das eben so. Schweden ist nicht nur Fisch und IKEA, nein, viel, viel mehr.


----------



## Duke1980 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hi Leute,

wir fahren nächste Woche für 14 Tage (zum ersten mal) an den Asnen. Hat von euch jemand Infos wie die Bedingungen dort gerade sind?


----------



## Tärna (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Heute am Bolmen um 9 Uhr 25 Grad und Windstill, schönstes Sommerwetter.Ab Donnerstag soll es nur noch 12 Grad sein.


----------



## Hechtilein (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Hechtilein,
> 
> zumindest habe ich einen ehrlichen Abschlussbericht lesen dürfen. Nicht immer brechen die Ruten, reißt die 50er Geflochtene ...  Es gibt sehr wohl Schneidertage, auch in Schweden.
> Wenn es eine fangmäßig schlechte Woche war, dann war das eben so. Schweden ist nicht nur Fisch und IKEA, nein, viel, viel mehr.



Warum soll man nicht die Wahrheit sagen.... Viele hier im Forum denken das in Schweden einem die Hechte nur so ins Boot springen - wir mussten uns unsere Erfolge auch über viele Jahre erarbeiten!!!


----------



## Back-to-nature (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hallo zusammen! 

Wir sind seid gestern wohlbehalten in Erikstad angekommen.
Leider gibt es aus Anglersicht noch nicht allzuviel zu berichten,  da aktuell Wind aus Nord mit Böen bis 60km/h bei regnerischen Wetter herrschen. Daher ist eine Überfahrt mit unserer Nussschale zu den Hotspots zu gefährlich und auch ein gezieltes/erfolgreiches Befischen wäre nicht möglich.
Deshalb haben wir uns heute einen gemütlichen Sonntag am Kaminofen gemacht und Angeln,Köder etc. vorbereitet bzw. montiert/gebastelt.
Für Morgen sind die Vorhersagen identisch und wir haben deshalb unseren geplanten Gekas-Besuch vorgezogen.
Für Dienstag sind die Prognosen ideal! 
Da ist dann eigentlicher Urlaubsbeginn :vik:

Allgemein kann man sagen,  daß die ganze Vegetation zwei Wochen weiter ist als letztes Jahr an Pfingsten (und da wars eine Woche später).
Gemessene Wassertemperatur war 14 Grad... War aber an unserem Anleger wo es nur 1,5 m tief ist. Luft 14 Grad

Mehr Infos folgen...

Gruß 

Hannes


----------



## armine92 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hallo,

Ich bin seit gestern in Karlskrona und habe ähnliches zu berichten die vielversprechenden Stellen sind aktuell nicht anzufahren aufgrund des Windes. Dazu kommt noch der Dauerregen der den ganzen Tag anhielt. Ich hoffe die nächsten Tage werden besser, so dass ich auch eine Meldung zum Angeln abgeben kann 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## john-mike (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Aktuell haben wir um Stockholm um die 13 Grad und bewölkt, die Hechte beißen gut, hatte heut nen 92er auf toten köderfisch und 2 bisse versaut, stehen aktuell im mittelwasser. falls fragen sind - ich wohne in Schweden und kann evtl mit Infos dienen.


----------



## Back-to-nature (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Guten Morgen zusammen! 

Nun kommt endlich mal dazu ein kurzes Backup zu posten...

Anders als an den ersten beiden Tagen, spielt der Wind nun keine beeinflussende Rolle mehr. Meist herrscht um die 10 kmh.

Hechte bis zur 60 cm-Klasse konnten wir schon einige erbeuten. Barsche eher selten ( wobei ein schönes Exemplar von 38 cm dabei war). 
Alle Fische haben wir allerdings in Buchten und an den Schilfkanten überlistet.

Beim Schleppen im Freiwasser (was wir zu 90% betreiben um den Kapitaleren nachzustellen) tat sich noch gar nix - haben alle Tiefen bis zur 8m-Linie bearbeitet. 

Wassertemperaturen liegen zwischen 12 und 14 Grad je nach Tiefe und Strömungsverhältnissen. 

Heute werden wir den Lagan bearbeiten. 

Für die nächsten Tage ist sommerliches Wetter bis 26 Grad vorhergesagt.

Bilder gibt's von zu Hause...

Gruß 

Hannes


----------



## masterpike (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hier ein paar Infos und ein kurzer Bereicht meines Mai-Trips.

http://www.masterpike.de/?page_id=2338

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## masterpike (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Schweden Urlaub Juli ist leider auch schon wieder vorbei. Diesmal gab es wie erhofft reichlich Zander. Die Frequenz war der Wahnsinn, es gab viele schöne Fische auch wenn ich/wir uns zunächst durch die vielen kleinen Zander kämpfen mussten, aber es gibt schlimmeres! 

Hier ein kurzer Bericht meines Juli-Trips.

http://www.masterpike.de/?page_id=2433

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## loete1970 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Super Masterpike, toller Bericht, geile Fotos, geiles Video und geile Fische - der Wahnsinn!!!!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Sehr sehr gut gemacht! Respekt!!!#6


----------



## diaryofdreams (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Klasse Bericht Masterpike !!


----------



## arcidosso (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Masterpike, habe Deinen wirklich guten Bericht gelesen und schon war ich wieder im gelobten Land ( leider nur in Gedanken). Eines kann ich bestätigen, der Zanderbestand ist in der Breite ausgezeichnet. Die Spitze, na ja, vielleicht mache ich auch Fehler. Auf der anderen Seite, die wirklich Großen sind auch nicht ohne Weiteres so groß geworden. Seit ca. drei Jahren versuche ich meinen pers. Rekord von 73 cm zu knacken , es gelingt mir -noch - nicht. 
Ich glaube, ich werde abends  ( Sept.16)auch mal auf die "Tock-Fischerei " umsteigen. Allerdings mit Köfi. 
So, jetzt lese ich Deinen Bericht nochmals ... zur Vorfreude !


----------



## masterpike (1. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Danke,  danke Leute. Wird Ende Mai 2017 fortgesetzt. 
Leider ist das noch sooo lange hin! 

@arci
also die Großen sind da, es waren aber mal deutlich mehr. Aktuell ist es gut zu wissen, dass eine breite Masse an kleinen Zandern 30-50cm da ist. Ich hörte auch davon, das es bald ein Entnahmefenster geben soll. Dies würde ich sehr begrüßen, jedoch sollte dann auch mal stärker kontrolliert werden.


----------



## arcidosso (1. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Masterpike,

ein Entnahmefenster gibt es schon lange. Größe und Stückzahl sind schon vorgegeben, zumindest für den Lake Donkey. Die Stückzahl ist auf zwei Fische/Tag und Art festgeschrieben. Die Länge ist natürlich ebenfalls den Arten angepasst.
Du hast schon recht, Selbstdisziplin ist gefragt. Kontrollen werden wohl durchgeführt, dennoch, der Kontrolldruck ist dennoch gering.  Die drei Kontrolleure auf "meinem" See und ich, wir kennen uns und ich werde nicht mehr kontrolliert.  D.H. grundsätzlich könnte ich machen , was ich will, wenn ich denn wollte. Wehe dem, der erwischt wird. Das gesamte Equipment wird konfiziert und die Geldbuße ist erheblich. 
Wenn wir weiter erfolgreich fischen wollen, müssen wir einfach Entnahmefenster befolgen. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.
So, jetzt träume ich wieder vom Lake Donkey ...und meinem Monsterzander .


----------



## Ammon (7. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Lässt sich den schon etwas sagen wie dieses Jahr die Schwammerl/Mücken Situation ist?


----------



## masterpike (8. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

@arci 

Das Entnahmefenster am Vidöstern ist erst in Planung! #h

@Ammon

Mücken und Bremsen gibt es einige, im Juli waren es aber nicht überdurchschnittlich viele! 

Gruß


----------



## Back-to-nature (8. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hallo zusammen! 

Wir sind Samstag Abend wohlbehalten hier in Flattinge am Flåren angekommen. Gestern stand erstmal Einkaufen etc. auf dem Programm. 
Anschließend Angelzeug her- und Boot einrichten. 
Nach ner kurzen Erkundungsrunde zur Überprüfung und Justierung der Ausrüstung gab's Abendessen, Gassirunde und olympischen Fussball im TV.
Da das Wetter momentan ziemlich Bescheiden ist und ich mein Ältesten eh nicht vor 12 aus dem Bett bekomm, denk ich das wir heute Nachmittag zum erstmal Spots anfahren und befischen werden. 

Wassertemperaturen liegt um die 18 Grad.
Luft momentan 13 Grad.
Nieselregen. 
Wind ist drehend aus südlichen Richtungen.

Ab Donnerstag soll der Wind auf Nord drehen und dadurch eine Wetterberuhigung erfolgen. Hoffe dann ist auch ein gezieltes Driften bzw. Verweilen an den Spots möglich um vertikal zu angeln...

Mehr dazu die nächste Tage bei Gelegenheit...

Grüße aus Sverige 

Hannes

P.S. Hat jemand ne präzise Tiefenkarte vom Flåren? Gerne per PN. Welche uns hier vom B&B zur Verfügung gestellt wurde ist grottig... Man könnte nicht meinen, das hier das ganze Jahr über Angler zu Gast sind |uhoh:


----------



## Back-to-nature (8. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Nachtrag:

Mücken, Schnacken und Bremsen sind hier kein Problem. Genaueres lässt sich aber erst sagen, wenn der Wind nachlässt und es wärmer ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*



Back-to-nature schrieb:


> Genaueres lässt sich aber erst sagen, wenn der Wind nachlässt und es wärmer ist...


Wollt ja nicht klug********n, aber genau das schreiben (abwarten bisses windstill wird) ;-))

Schweden im Sommer ohne Mücken is nicht....


----------



## gehawe (9. August 2016)

*Neues Angegeschäft in Eksjö*

War gstern seit einiger Zeit mal wieder in der Stadt. Da hat doch tatsächlich in bester Lage in der Södra Storgatan ein gutsortiertes Angelgeschäft aufgemacht.

Nachdem Fiske Stig vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren zugemacht hat, war Eksjö ja sozusagen Brachland.

Laut eigener Aussage hat Bengtssons das größte Angelgeschäft in Smalland. Ist auch wirklich sehr gut sortiert dort. Ca. 30km con Eksjö entfernt.

Grüße

Gerhard (momentan zwischen Eksjö und Vetlanda)


----------



## Back-to-nature (9. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Kurzes Updates.

Gestern wars ziemlich windig mit teils kräftigen Böen und immer wieder kurzen Schauern.
Als abends der Wind etwas nach ließ, sind wir noch drei Stunden zum Schleppen raus. 
Dabei hatten wir nicht mal nen Zupfer. 
Hauptproblem war die Hand geschrieben TiefenKarte kombiniert mit unserer fehlenden Gewässerkenntnis... Also kein Wunder...

Heute dann Loppisrunde. Am Schluss sind wir noch ins Touristenbüro beim Laganelchpark. Dort wurde uns auch nicht geholfen bzw. Waren die zahlungskräftigen Rentner  (5 Busse waren vor Ort) wichtiger...

Also rein nach Lagan zu Peter's Fiskeshop. 
Da wurde uns geholfen. Tiefenkarte (250 Kronen  - zwar nicht ganz billig, dafür von hoher Qualität) inkl. Hotspotinfos und Köderempfehlung vom Chef persönlich.

Also um 19 Uhr wieder raus und direkt den ersten empfohlenen Hotspot angesteuert... Wobbler nicht mal 60 Sekunden im Wasser und Biss. Zwar nur ein 40er Zander, aber ein Anfang war gemacht.#6

Leider ging kurz drauf ein kräftiger Regenguss mit auffrischenden Wind nieder so dass wir zum nächsten Spot unter Land wechseln mussten.
Dort tat sich zu nächst nichts. Dann stieg ein Minizander mit 35cm ein. 
Die nächste Regenfront zog auf und Heimfahren  war noch ein gutes Stück. Also trotz abnehmender Helligkeit mit etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit den Rest, der von einem Inselband, windgeschützten Kante abgeschleppt... Kurz vor Ende dann doch noch ein kräftiger Dong in der Rute.
Und ein 60er Zander konnte sicher gelandet werden.:vik:

Für morgen schaut's wettermäßig noch schlechter aus. 13 Grad und 35 km/h Wind mit Böen + Regen.
Da wir ja noch zweieinhalb Wochen da sind, haben wir kein Stress und werden voraussichtlich angelfrei machen.

Wie immer mehr bei Gelegenheit...

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Back-to-nature (11. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:















Gestern und heute war Familientag. 
Sind nur ne Runde mit den jüngeren Kids raus... WasserTemperatur ist auf Grund der Niederschläge und Luft- Temperaturen (nur um die 14 Grad) um 2,5 Grad auf ca. 15 Grad gefallen.

Gruß Hannes 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## loete1970 (24. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Super Live-Bericht Hannes, danke dafür. Schade, dass Ihr so ein besch.... Wetter hattet.


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hallo zusammen!

Leider komm ich erst jetzt dazu wieder kurz zu berichten.
Nachdem die erste Woche vom Wetter her doch sehr durchwachsen war, gings in der zweiten Woche mit dem Wetter bergauf - mit den Durchschnittstemperaturen wie mit den Sonnenstunden.
Jetzt in der letzten Woche haben wir Badetemperaturen um die 26 Grad und das Oberflächenwasser des Flåren hat sich auf 19 Grad erwärmt.
Nun zur anglerischen Seite des Urlaubs...
Da aber der zweiten Woche der Familienclan dazu kam und mein Ältester und ich die einzigen Angler in der nun 14 Köpfe zählenden Gruppe waren, kam die Jagd auf die Stachelritter etwas zu kurz.
Der 60er Zander blieb der einzige den wir entnommen haben, schmeckte aber gegrillt vorzüglich. 
Gefangen haben wir noch mehrere. Allerdings alle unter meinem persönlichen Mindestmaß von 50 cm - somit durften sie alle wieder schwimmen. 
Gefangen haben wir alle im gleichen Bereich des Sees in der Tiefe von gut 3 Metern auf kleine schlanke Wobbler im Barschdekor. 
Auffällig war das nur abends nach 18 Uhr bei Bewölkung oder Nieselregen Bisszeit war. 
Zu allen anderen Zeiten und Wetterbedingungen ging nix.
Zur Abwechslung jerkten wir einmal was nen 75er Hecht brachte.
Gestern waren mein Ältester und ich mit meinem Katamaran- Eigenbau auf dem Lagan unterwegs. 
Bei Traumwetter gingen bis 18 Uhr nur ein paar Barsche. Aber an den leichten Stromschnellen unterhalb des Vidöstern hatten wir unsere Spaß beim Boot fahren. 
Nachdem um 18 Uhr wegen Schwellbetrieb die Strömung von  jetzt auf gleich null war, bissen die Hechte Schlag auf Schlag. 
Einen 75er und 35er Barsch haben wir für den Grill entnommen. Leider hatten wir mit den Forelle kein Glück. 
Trotzdem wars ein genialer Tag am Wasser!!!!
Da es am Samstagmorgen leider schon wieder zurück nach Bayern geht, hier nochmal ein kurzes Resümee zu Flattinge 2016:

Anglerisch war es auch für August recht zäh. Der Angekdruck im Flåren für Schweden recht hoch. 
Dazu noch die ganzen Angellaien, welche ich hier in der Siedlung beobachten musste, die jedes noch so kleines Schwänzchen versuchten zu filetieren:-(
Zum B&B selbst: Boote klasse - Haus ok.

Insgesamt gesehen, werden wir wohl kein zweites Mal hier buchen. Für Schweden waren uns hier einfach zuviele Menschen auf einen Fleck - war uns vorher schon  klar, aber da wir drei Häuser nebeneinander benötigten war die Wahl sehr eingeschränkt.
Sehr störend fand ich den Lärm der E4!!

Trotzdem: Nächstes Jahr wieder 2x Schweden!!!! Pfingsten zwei Wochen Bolmen und Sommer 3 Wochen Ed! 

Im Anschluß noch ein  paar Bilder.

Gruß  

Hannes 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*







Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*






Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*





Labrador Balu kam voll auf seine Kosten!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*






Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## loete1970 (26. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

#6 Klasse und gute Heimreise


----------



## arcidosso (26. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Back-to-nature, ein wirklich schöner Bericht. Lässt meinen Vorfreude ( noch 14 Tage bis zur Abreise) erneut steigen. Fangmenge ? Eigentlich zweitrangig, wenn alles Andere stimmig ist. Vernünftig fischen kannst du jetzt soundso ledig frühmorgens und in den Abendstunden. 
Wenn die Bilder von einem Smartphone kommen, Kompliment.
Lass die Grip-Zange aus deinem Equipment, mit einem Kescher ist die Landung wesentlich sensibler. Nein, kein Vorwurf, lediglich eine Empfehlung.
Für den Labrador freut es mich besonders. Dieser nannte das mit Sicherheit einen vernünftigen Urlaub. Unser Forumsfreund 
Nelearts geht heute Richtung Schweden. Gute Anfahrt und viel Petri Heil.


----------



## Nelearts (26. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hej Back-to-Nature, auch von mir dickes Kompliment zu dem Bericht. Die Fotos sind eigentlich klasse, versauern mir allerdings meine Wartezeit bis zu meiner Anreise am Lake Donkey.
Muss noch 7 Tage warten bis ich wieder "oben" bin.#h


----------



## Nelearts (31. August 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hej Kollegen,

Samstag geht es los zum Lake Donkey!
Aktuell bräuchte ich noch eine kurze Info zur Moskitosituation in Südschweden. Geht es schon wieder ohne Moskitonetz überm Bett?
Will ja schließlich ausgeruht meine Angriffe starten.
Für aktuelle Infos wäre ich dankbar!

Gruß, Nelearts#h


----------



## Prinzchen (1. September 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Aktuell bräuchte ich noch eine kurze Info zur Moskitosituation in Südschweden. Geht es schon wieder ohne Moskitonetz überm Bett?
> Will ja schließlich ausgeruht meine Angriffe starten.
> Für aktuelle Infos wäre ich dankbar!
> 
> Gruß, Nelearts#h



Hallo,

ich bin derzeit am Västra Lägern, Nähe Eksjö.

Hier sind Mücken kein Problem, aber Wespen sind teilweise lästig. Draußen essen ist mitunter etwas schwierig.

Gute Reise und viel Erfolg.

Jörg


----------



## Nelearts (1. September 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hej Prinzchen,

danke für die Info. Wespen u. Hornissen kenn ich bei mir auch, kann ich aber mit umgehen. Hauptsache ich kann nachts ohne Gesumme schlafen ;-)

Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## arcidosso (2. September 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hej Nelerarts, 

ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese angekommen ist.

arcidosso


----------



## Lukasmantis (2. September 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Moin Moin,

wie sieht es denn momentan mit den Pilzen aus?

Ist da schon einiges an Steinpilzen und ähnlichem zu melden?

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## masterpike (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Hallo Leute,

ich war letzte Woche spontan schon wieder in Schweden! :q

Wir waren u.A. auf Lachs in Laholm, Zander im Vidöstern/Örsjön und Forellen im Vällingasjön.

Hab meinen Trip wie immer auf meiner Seite zusammengefasst.

Klick

Viele Grüße

masterpike


----------



## Moe (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: SCHWEDEN AKTUELL - Infosammlung 2016*

Moin!

Zwei Tage im Schärengarten bei Loftahammar mit 3 Mann. 8° Luft, ganztägig bewölkt,Wasser 9°C. Am ersten Tag gabs 2 Hechte , heute 3 Hechte sowie 4 Nachläufer(50cm). Der Größte gefangene hatte 70cm.
Ist sonst noch jmd im Schärengarten unterwegs ?  Wie läuft es bei euch ?  Der Kälteeinbruch der letzten Tage war scheinbar nicht sehr förderlich 

Gruß, 
Mö


----------

